# Diet issues  not sure what to do



## mrswoman1972 (Aug 20, 2020)

I am a female with type 2 (tablet controlled)  and am very overweight.  2 yr ago when I found out I had type 2 I was 21 stone, I changed some aspects of what I ate and started being more active but I am still now 17 stone.  I have high blood pressure (though it is managed very well now with tablets) and also now Psoriatic Arthritis so I am desperate to try and lose more.
The main issue I have is that the vast majority of vegetable cause me massive stomach pains.. I can manage cooked peppers, carrots, green beans and peas.. occassionally lettuce.. so it isn't leaving me much scope!.. even sometimes those will cause me to rush to the loo with shocking cramps so it's hit and miss.
I really want to try and lose the weight.. but just wondering on any hints or tips regarding this sort of problem.. seems my body now is hating anything good for it!  Also any tips for how to try and help my inner chocoholic to shush would be wonderful..  thanks


----------



## Gruers (Aug 20, 2020)

hi there, try a low carb diet there is a Low Carb Diet app which is very good and 85% cocoa chocolate Is great and lower in sugar but in moderation
good luck in your journey


----------



## Docb (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning again @mrswoman1972 !  Can I suggest you start by collecting some data?  Get a pen and notebook and make a note of everything (and I mean everything) you consume (eat and drink) for a few days. If possible weigh things out so you get quantities.  Then start to work out how much carbohydrate you are consuming by looking on packets and looking in tables on the internet.  That will do two things.  It will tell you where you are starting from and it should begin to identify the "low hanging fruit" that is carb sources that can be easily cut out.

You might be able to tell that I used to be an experimental scientist.  Old habits die hard but I like data to work from.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a similar problem, but with fruit. I'm just recovering from a bad episode caused by strawberries. All I can say is concentrate on what you can eat and build your meals around them. What are you having with the peas and carrots, what herbs and spices can you use to make them taste different. Fill up on those so you don't have room for chocolate. I find chocolate a really bad culprit for IBS by the way!


----------

